# Second stop in Lyft Line wasn't a Line?



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Not sure quite what happened to me on Monday...

I got a request for a Lyft Line. I accepted (to get my one-ride in a guarantee hour). Picked up two passengers and, as I always do, informed them that since they're cheap f*cks there may be other riders we have to pick up.

A couple of minutes later, Lyft said something like "So-and-so has been added to your queue." I figured I'd be picking up another passenger. However, it had me continue on to drop off my current passengers rather than picking up the new passenger.

Once they were dropped off, the new "queued" passenger showed up as a normal, non-Line passenger.

Donno what that was about.

(I ended up waiting for the second passenger for 5 minutes then cancelling and collecting my $5. She texted saying "I'll be down in a minute" and I replied saying "Take your time, no rush." Then cancelled after five minutes one second. Bahahaha no remorse anymore.)


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

really bro...."take your time, no rush" and then you cancel at 5 min mark? kind of a d**k move


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

rickybobby said:


> really bro...."take your time, no rush" and then you cancel at 5 min mark? kind of a d**k move


Nothing "kind of" about it  It was a total d*ck move. And yet, I don't feel at all bad about it.

But let's stick to the topic at hand, shall we? Has this Line / Not-Line thing happened to anyone else?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Not sure quite what happened to me on Monday...
> 
> I got a request for a Lyft Line. I accepted (to get my one-ride in a guarantee hour). Picked up two passengers and, as I always do, informed them that since they're cheap f*cks there may be other riders we have to pick up.
> 
> ...


They'll do that once in while, I had those requests too. If you're the closest driver available they'll add it to your queue after the last drop off. Just make sure you get paid for regular Lyft on that ride and not Line


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

rickybobby said:


> really bro...."take your time, no rush" and then you cancel at 5 min mark? kind of a d**k move


The OP was correct; there was no rush. Why would the OP be in a rush? All he's going to be doing is sitting in his car. He probably started his shift at his house, drove around for a few hours, and then ended right back at his house again. In effect, he went nowhere. Why would anyone be in a rush to go nowhere? Makes no sense.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

If you're in a Line, you might get paired with another ride after your Line ride is over while still in the Line ride unless you click go offline after your last ride option on top.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, that happens

I've experienced that too

What a dick for cancelling after you said take your time lol


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

That happens on Line only wit Lyft 
On Uber it could happen on any ride (it pings normally). they call it a 'Stacked ping '


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Not sure quite what happened to me on Monday...
> 
> I got a request for a Lyft Line. I accepted (to get my one-ride in a guarantee hour). Picked up two passengers and, as I always do, informed them that since they're cheap f*cks there may be other riders we have to pick up.
> 
> ...


The second passenger is a STACKED ride, not a Line passenger.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Not sure quite what happened to me on Monday...
> 
> I got a request for a Lyft Line. I accepted (to get my one-ride in a guarantee hour). Picked up two passengers and, as I always do, informed them that since they're cheap f*cks there may be other riders we have to pick up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's how it works now. The rider "added to your queue" may or may not be a Lyft Line rider.

I like this feature, because it means I don't have much downtime between rides. I go right to the next pickup. What's to complain about?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, here are a couple of reasons I don't like it:

1) It doesn't give me a chance to decline the "stacked" pax, meaning I'm less of an "independent contractor" and more of an employee. If the rider is low-rated I want the ability to say NO.
2) It's confusing.. I didn't know if it was a new Line pax or just a standard rider. I like to keep the confusion down when I'm trying to drive on the public roads.
3) I have to hustle off the pax that are currently in my car or be late to the queued pax, leading to annoyed pax and a possibly lower rating.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Your mileage may vary, but
1) In SF I never have to decline rides because the distances tend to be short.
2) What difference does it make whether it's a Line or a regular ride? We get paid the same.
3) Not really. The added passenger sees an ETA that takes into account the dropoffs you still have to do.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Lyft_94110 said:


> Your mileage may vary, but
> 1) In SF I never have to decline rides because the distances tend to be short.
> 2) What difference does it make whether it's a Line or a regular ride? We get paid the same.
> 3) Not really. The added passenger sees an ETA that takes into account the dropoffs you still have to do.


1) In SD the distances do _not _tend to be short
2) ok
3) I doubt that, but even if so I still have to rush to make that ETA.

Anyway, we're going to have to agree to disagree. If you like it, great. I don't.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

On stacked rides, Riders are notified their driver is currently dropping a passenger off and will be coming shortly. 

Passenger ratings are meaningless, I've had great 1 star passengers and awful 5 star passengers. You read enough of the posts on this forum and you begin to realize that trusting 99% of the drivers to evaluate the quality of your leads is counter-productive and only costs you money (but yes, I'll agree that I wish they would display pax ratings on all rides and during the ride). 

As soon as you drop off the Line rider and now have the stacked ride next you can see if it was a Lyft or Line or Plus. 

As far as not wanting the stacked request because of regular vs Line, if you were going to ignore the ride because of the ride type or distance, your acceptance rate would go down. If after dropping off your Line passenger you don't want the stacked, you cancel on them and your acceptance rate goes down. Nothing gained and nothing lost. 

Considering downtime and dead miles are our enemy, stacked rides are incredibly beneficial. I wish they could lock in destinations for all riders (including entering multiple destinations) so that all rides could be eligible for stacking.

You can always opt-out of stacked rides by tapping the on/off button in the middle of the Line which will put you in Last Ride mode. No stacked riders will be added and you'll be signed out at the end of the Line (dropping ALL Line pax off).


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Not sure quite what happened to me on Monday...
> 
> I got a request for a Lyft Line. I accepted (to get my one-ride in a guarantee hour). Picked up two passengers and, as I always do, informed them that since they're cheap f*cks there may be other riders we have to pick up.
> 
> ...


After 100 or so Lyft Line rides, I finally received a 2nd pickup request today. It caught me totally off-guard. Just before dropping off the first passenger, my app made this sound like a mating squirrel. After completing ride #1, suddenly the app had me make a U-Turn and back track 2 miles to pick up Line Rider #2. His destination took me right past the location where I dropped off Passenger #1. I hope those back-track line ride requests are rare, like a couple of you are saying.

My first passenger was actually a husband-wife couple on their way to work. It would have taught them not to use Line again, if passenger #2's request had come in before I had already passed his location, because they would have been late.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Nothing "kind of" about it  It was a total d*ck move. And yet, I don't feel at all bad about it.
> 
> But let's stick to the topic at hand, shall we? Has this Line / Not-Line thing happened to anyone else?


Yes. Happened to me on Monday.


----------



## UberthisLyfthatJunoWtf (Apr 22, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Not sure quite what happened to me on Monday...
> 
> I got a request for a Lyft Line. I accepted (to get my one-ride in a guarantee hour). Picked up two passengers and, as I always do, informed them that since they're cheap f*cks there may be other riders we have to pick up.
> 
> ...


Flarpy , "queued" is basically a "heads up " letting you know: after you've dropped off your current passanger, you got another Lyft request. Has nothing to do with your Lyft line.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> really bro...."take your time, no rush" and then you cancel at 5 min mark? kind of a d**k move


I would have done the same thing. I don't have 5+ minutes to wait for every single passenger to shoot a text saying "I'll be right down" and then take their sweet ass time. Instead of wasting your time sending the text, why don't you just request the ride when you're actually ready next time.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberthisLyfthatJunoWtf said:


> Flarpy , "queued" is basically a "heads up " letting you know: after you've dropped off your current passanger, you got another Lyft request. Has nothing to do with your Lyft line.


Thanks, I'd never seen this before. That it happened during a Line trip was rather confusing.


----------



## wwlucas68 (Apr 18, 2016)

Same thing happened to me Tuesday. It confused me because I was currently in a Line ride and it said "Passenger Kim has been added to your queue". So I go pick Kim up, thinking its a Lyft Line, but it was actually a regular Lyft. Agh!  

Lyft should really give you a heads up about this scenario in case this happens. I haven't seen anything on their website about passengers being added to the queue, then again, I'm a nooobbb! haha


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, this happened to me last night. I wasn't on a Lyft line ride and right when I dropped of my pax, the app added a rider to my queue and began navigating me to pick them up. I never had that happen, so it kinda surprised me. I didn't mind since it was a good fare.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> really bro...."take your time, no rush" and then you cancel at 5 min mark? kind of a d**k move


No, I've done that when I've had enough. A while back, Let-Down-Lyft started enabling the phone number to work, even if you weren't on a call. As in, if you made contact with the passenger at any time (even if you hadn't picked them up, the number would still work). Pretty sure they did that so you could face the luxury of being cursed out. But, hey, if you're feeling spunky, try hanging up on a rude passenger who calls or texts you and it's raining or snowing outside. One guy called me 8 times in a row before I finally had to temporarily block the number on my iPhone.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Pixekchik said:


> Yeah, this happened to me last night. I wasn't on a Lyft line ride and right when I dropped of my pax, the app added a rider to my queue and began navigating me to pick them up. I never had that happen, so it kinda surprised me. I didn't mind since it was a good fare.


It's the algorithm peacing together your fares. It knows you just had a small call, so it throws you another one to balance it out. Either that or someone else just canceled on that passenger and it's trying to rebound and get service to them ASAP. Fuber started this like a year ago, so I'm not sure why Let-Down-Lyft is just now catching on. It could also be because the system realizes you just had a crappy call and wants to prevent you from defecting to Fuber for your next one, so it says, "Here you go."


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I know this is an old thread started in Apr of last year, but seeing it has been brought back to life, I thought I'd add my .02 cents to the subject that no one seems to have mentioned yet.

Yesterday, I was dropping off a reg Lyft pax and before I ended the trip, I got a 'Passenger has been added to your Queue' message. I thought, no problem...since this has happened before. 

But noooooooo. 

This was NOT a REG LYFT passenger....it was a Lyft LINE pax.  

I don't accept LYFT LINES....at least not when I'm in Chicago. (I'll only occasionally accept them up in the burbs if all the stars align....but NEVER in the CITY of CHICAGO!) Tried it ONCE there and NEVER AGAIN! 

Anyway, what gives Lyft the right to just automatically assume you will take a LL request? After I dropped off my pax, I checked to see what kind of request it was....when I saw it was a LL.....I CANCELED.

Now, because I never 'ACCEPTED' this ride in the first place....does that go against me in 'cancellation rate'?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I know this is an old thread started in Apr of last year, but seeing it has been brought back to life, I thought I'd add my .02 cents to the subject that no one seems to have mentioned yet.
> 
> Yesterday, I was dropping off a reg Lyft pax and before I ended the trip, I got a 'Passenger has been added to your Queue' message. I thought, no problem...since this has happened before.
> 
> ...


Yes, it goes against your acceptance rating, and they're firing drivers for low ones, so proceed with caution. If you don't want another call, hit Last Ride while you're on your current call.


----------

